# Up 20lbs On Bench



## cawb (Sep 9, 2005)

i just wanted to give a few of ya an up date on my gains... after i stopped gaining weight at 11 lbs i was a little discouraged, but yestarday while at the gym i decided not to calculate how much i was putting on the bar at the end of my fourth set i had benched 20 lbs more than i was able to do a month ago for 3 reps. the high i got off that was FUCKEN GREAT , also my curls have went up 15 lbs , i dont really see any size difference after i stopped gaining but i can tell that i am stronger... thank's everybody here at anasci....


----------



## healthfreak (Sep 9, 2005)

Sounds awesome. Im eager to see where my bench will be at in 3 months.


----------



## Cannons (Sep 9, 2005)

Hey bro, thats the exact reason why I try to stay away from the scale on cycle.  Let the mirror and the workouts be your measurement for improvement.  The scale is a big mind fuck if ya ask me.  If you are inconsistent with the time of day, what your wearing, or you just took a shit, whereas yesterday you hadn't yet.........see what I'm saying.  Mind fuck.  The mirror doesn't lie (usually, LOL!)


----------



## healthfreak (Sep 9, 2005)

me to Im thinking about not going back on the scale until my cycle is over. 

however the mirror can lie. Back when I had eating disorders I would look in the mirror and see a fat person. then I would excersise like 5hrs everyday and not eat. I was 129lbs and when I looked in the mirror I did not see what everyone else was seeing.


----------



## Cannons (Sep 9, 2005)

healthfreak said:
			
		

> me to Im thinking about not going back on the scale until my cycle is over.
> 
> however the mirror can lie. Back when I had eating disorders I would look in the mirror and see a fat person. then I would excersise like 5hrs everyday and not eat. I was 129lbs and when I looked in the mirror I did not see what everyone else was seeing.



Thats why I said usually.  We all see things that others don't, some in more extremes than others.  I take pics too and compare after about 3 months.


----------



## healthfreak (Sep 9, 2005)

ya sorry. ya most people step on the damn scale twice a day and all they are doing is making themselves go crazy


----------



## Little Man (Sep 9, 2005)

i get on the scale every day lol/.. my bench went from 7 reps of 135 to 7 reps of 205. i have gained 12 lbs so far after 6 weeks. but have been the same since week 5. i can do reps of 8 easily doing seated rows 170lbs. but remember i only weight 150. i am at 153 right now but thats cuz i have raised my calories from 3000 to 3600-3800 a day.


----------



## max lift (Sep 9, 2005)

Sounds like you guys are all off on the right track,
Wow all this talk is motivating me to get on as well.


----------



## Little Man (Sep 9, 2005)

ha try being the smallest trainer of the group


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Sep 9, 2005)

Nice job Cawb! :yesway:


----------



## cawb (Sep 9, 2005)

i'm right there with ya seeso i am 148 lbs but i dont let that get in my way of training i even gave myself this new FUCKED UP hair cut to keep people from wanting to approach me to talk while i am trying lift. now with the hair and all the stupid faces i amke in the mirror while trying to lift everyone thinks i am crazy ....GOOD !! CAUSE I WANT YOU TO LEAVE ME THE FUCK ALONE WHILE I AM TRYING TO WORK OUT....


----------



## cawb (Sep 9, 2005)

STEELADDICTION said:
			
		

> Nice job Cawb! :yesway:


THANKS ALOT STEEL


----------



## Little Man (Sep 9, 2005)

in like 2 more weeks i will have before and after pics.  went from 138 to 152 but i think 2lbs is the food intake. and i had my friend check my bf and its at 7.8%. I sent a new pics to a chick i know and she ask if i was on steriods. which means big change for her to see me. of course you all know the answer i gave her.


----------



## healthfreak (Sep 9, 2005)

How tall are you sesso?


----------



## cawb (Sep 9, 2005)

what the same answer i always give. NOPE  just eatteh alot and worken out..cant sit on your ass all day if you want to look like this


----------



## Little Man (Sep 9, 2005)

5'8"
arms are 14
calves 14
havent checked chest in awhile but when i was 138 i was 38 chest. 
i think shoulders was before cycle 47 or 48 

i need someone to donate me like 500 points so i can change my username... grrr


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Sep 18, 2005)

good job bro, its always sweet to hit new personal records.


----------



## cawb (Sep 18, 2005)

well the other day i had a spotter for the first time and i added another 10 lbs to my bench. while going up i stopped right in the middle of my rep but i had already told my spotter not to touch my bar at all unless i verberally told him to. it stayed in one spot for about 4 sec. or so they i remembered to breath and i seen my bar start to go up and that was all she wrote after that i knew i had that third rep. also me and my spotter were joking about one of us trying to curl 110lbs ,then my buddy gace it a shot no luck at all he barely got it off his legs, so i agreed to try it , and i be damned i curled that fucker 5 times . being able to curl 110lbs and weighing 150 was a great feeling ..


----------



## jesok (Sep 18, 2005)

nice work..... keep the pace and set another PR next week


----------



## cawb (Sep 18, 2005)

thanks for the encouragement bro, next week should be great i ran into an old friend that started a month ago working out at the same gym as i do and he said his ''so called work out parnter'' kept standing him up. so he and i have arranged to start meeting up. he is alot bigger than I but i am going to do my best to catch his ass and pass him in every work out after that i might let him in on my little secert..lol.


----------



## jesok (Sep 18, 2005)

It is good to work with bigger guys... they push you harder.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 18, 2006)

hey.. are you guys bench by urselfs or with a spotter..  does it still count if ur using a spotter.for ur overall real bench. even if u didnt really need it.. mmm im confused my mate spotted me the other day but he was helping me a bit with it but i didnt need it.. i gues next time i just tell him when i need it but i felt it the next day.. hehe sorry if that made no sence   

and how do i calculate kgs to lbs thanx


----------



## bigguns (Jan 18, 2006)

2.2 lbs = 1 kg

or if you prefer:

1 lbs = 0.454545455kg


----------



## pincrusher (Jan 18, 2006)

Arnie said:
			
		

> hey.. are you guys bench by urselfs or with a spotter..  does it still count if ur using a spotter.for ur overall real bench. even if u didnt really need it.. mmm im confused my mate spotted me the other day but he was helping me a bit with it but i didnt need it.. i gues next time i just tell him when i need it but i felt it the next day.. hehe sorry if that made no sence
> 
> and how do i calculate kgs to lbs thanx


if the spotter touches the bar at all you really shouldnt count it unless you know he did not assist in any way.  when i spot i keep my fingers just off the bar and only give a little assistance when i see the person stopping with the bar. never let them completely stop because it will make it harder to get it going again since you will very rapidly deplete all their ebergy when the bar is stopped.
i dont worry about 1 rep maxes only with pushing myself to failure with at least 3-4 reps minimum. if i use enough weight that i cant get at least 3 good reps without assistance it is to much weight and i risk injuring myself and its not worth it.


----------



## DragonRider (Jan 19, 2006)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> i dont worry about 1 rep maxes only with pushing myself to failure with at least 3-4 reps minimum. if i use enough weight that i cant get at least 3 good reps without assistance it is to much weight and i risk injuring myself and its not worth it.



That is the same philosophy I follow.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 19, 2006)

ok sweet thanx im doing my bench again to morrow .. i knew i could do a least 4 to5 reps by my self but he just over helped me fagget!  no idea how to spot .. heheh


----------



## Arnie (Jan 19, 2006)

Is 178 for bench gud for someone who weighs  160 and is natural .. simple question thought id ask the pros lol


----------



## MR .T (Jan 24, 2006)

I think its good to bench more than your body weight how long have you been lifting. My gym partner is 170lbs and his max is 290lbs he says he's natural but it took 6 years for him to get there he must have good genetics.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 26, 2006)

Been lifting hard for 8 months been at it 2 years on and off...just wanna get to at least 85kgs this year im at 71kgs now just want all out muscle get rid fo my little fat bottom of stomach givn me da shits lol and love handles .. can 10kgs 6 months be done if u eating right.. and training hard everytime .. ??


----------



## bigguns (Jan 26, 2006)

Arnie said:
			
		

> Been lifting hard for 8 months been at it 2 years on and off...just wanna get to at least 85kgs this year im at 71kgs now just want all out muscle get rid fo my little fat bottom of stomach givn me da shits lol and love handles .. can 10kgs 6 months be done if u eating right.. and training hard everytime .. ??



Natural - I'd have to say no. With a properly structured diet accompanied by a good training program and, of course, some chemical wizadry - I'd say yes. However - bear in mind that the gains would not all be skeletal muscle. Here is an extract from the Anasci FAQ section which gives you an idea of what, on average, is achievable.

_I have finally made up my mind that I am going to try them and I was just wondering what kind of results I should expect?

This is really a tough question to answer. Results vary greatly from one person to the next. In general, steroid users find that their first cycle is the most dramatic in terms of the gains that they make. Some people claim to gain a solid thirty pounds on their first cycle while others notice little if any gains at all. Obviously, the athlete that has weight trained for a number of years, and continues to train intensely during the cycle and who eats a high calorie nutrient dense diet, stands to put on a lot more muscle than the athletes who are not disciplined enough to follow through with the whole program. It has been shown that a steroid user taking moderate dosages of Nandrolone Decanoate and Dianabol can gain twice as much muscle mass in a two month cycle than they could in an entire year of effective training. It is felt that an individual can gain a maximum of 4 pounds of muscle per year for every 100 pounds of body weight that they possess. This would translate to a 200 pound man having a maximum potential to gain 8 pounds of muscle per year, which itself would be an enormous gain. The first time steroid user can gain as much as 8 pounds per 100 pounds of body weight in a single ten week cycle. This means that the first time steroid user could gain 16 pounds of muscle injust 2 months. Their maximum potential without drugs would be 8 pounds in an entire year. It is easy to see that the steroid gains are extremely higher

[Back to top] 

How much of the weight that is usually gained on a steroid cycle is actually solid muscle?

Most of weight gained on a steroid cycle is from retention of cellular and extra cellular fluid. This is what many Steroid users will call "water bloat". This initial water weight gain is beneficial up to a 
certain point. It provides extra nutrients to the muscles and increases their ability to contract by simply giving them more area to work in. Average weight gain on a steroid cycle ranges anywhere from five to twenty pounds. Although anabolic steroids can increase the body's ability to mobilize and use fat stores, many athletes find that they go through an increase in body fat while on a bulking cycle. This is simply because they take in an excess amount of calories on an effective bulking program. This is a benefit, not a problem, at this time. Let's say our subject who gained twelve pounds determined through body composition analysis that he had put on four pounds of body fat. This leaves an eight pound increase in lean body weight. Of that eight pounds, it is very likely that only two pounds are skeletal muscle. It is known that for every one pound of skeletal muscle you put on, the body brings with it three pounds of supportive cellular and extra cellular fluid. Still, an increase of two pounds of skeletal muscle mass is a substantial gain._

 :headbang:


----------



## Arnie (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanx For da info... well i know one day im gonnna hit the roids but no idea when .. my mates got very go gains naturaly training for 3 to 4 years and ive only pretty much just started feeling that but alot fo people tell me im big and got defintion but its not enuf wnan feel bigger to myself.. i gotta do me a Test e cycle lol one day one day.. wat would be the  best cycle for me in a few more months or end of the year for lean muscle mass.... sumthing simple but affective and keep gains!!! thanx boys.. 

Arnie .


----------



## MR .T (Jan 26, 2006)

Study all the stickies on this site. Read all about pct diet and nutrition this stuff is very important I studied this site for 6 months b4 I got on.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 28, 2006)

Yep Will do Cheers mate..


----------

